# Subversion Hosting



## eagle1985 (8. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Subversion-Hoster.
Hat jemand eine empfehlung zu machen mit einem Hoster bei welchem er gute Erfahrungen gemacht hat?

Habe im Internet mal folgende beiden gefunden:
http://www.lcube-webhosting.de -->kennt den Jemand****
http://www.hostmax.ch --> teuer, da SVN nur im teuersten Produkt dabei...

wie ist eure Erfahrung mit Hostern ausserhalb von Deutschland oder der Schweiz****

greez eagle


----------



## Arne Buchwald (9. September 2010)

Hallo eagle,

zwar keine direkte Empfehlung zu einem anderen Anbieter, aber das SVN-Hosting koennte ich dir auch recht preisguenstig anbieten: http://www.busoft.de/deutsch/webhosting/produktvarianten-und-preise/svn-hosting/index.html - davon abgesehen stelle ich dir natuerlich auch gerne ein Paket nach deinem individuellen Bedarf zusammen. Der Serverstandort waere Hannover.

Ueber eine PN oder Email an info %at% busoft #punkt$ de wuerde ich mich sehr freuen.

Viele Gruesse,
Arne


----------



## Bratkartoffel (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

sourceforge.net würde SVN meines Wissens nach kostenlos anbieten 
Einzige Vorraussetzung: Das Projekt wird / ist OpenSource.

Gruß
BK


----------



## nchristoph (9. September 2010)

Ich hab bisher immer CVSdude verwendet. Bietet auch SVN an.


----------



## eagle1985 (10. September 2010)

Danke für die Hinweise, werde mir diese mal genauer ansehen


----------



## head (23. September 2010)

Hallo.

Hab auch noch einen, der sogar mal günstig ist.

http://www.saas-secure.com

Werde den selbst mal beim Nächsten Projekt testen.

CU 
Head


----------



## head (21. Januar 2011)

Wollte nur noch mal kurz Bescheid geben.
Habe inzwischen beim dem besagte Subversion Hosting Anbieter einen Paket mit 1GB Speicherplatz.
Und ich muss sagen, viel Zeit gespart, Repos. lege ich in Sekunden an über das Tool und mit den Rechten ist es nun echt überschaubar geworden.
Daumen hoch also.

Ciao
Head


----------

